# Todays Pics At Gatwick Aviation Museum



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This is a bit of a Heath-Robinson museum...the owner has been fighting the Local Council for the last 20 yrs...but he still here and he's got some interesting aircraft....

Avro Shackelton:










Avro Shackelton Radar Operators nice leather seats:










Avro Shackelton Sleeping Quarters:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Buccaneer:










Canberra:










DeHavilland Sea Vixen


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

DeHavilland Sea Vixen Tail










English Electric Lightning:










Gannet:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hawker Hunter:










Meteor:










Thats All Folks!

Paul


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Great pics Paul. The Lightning is one of favourite aircraft of all time I think


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Meteor looks cool!

One of others reminds me of a quip my dad told me.

Long John Silver walks into a bar.

Someone shouts 'So where are your bucaneers'?

"On me bucking head' he replied........


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Paul,

Nice to see the Gannet again.

Somewhere in my parents house, there's a photo of me when I was five, sitting in the pilot's seat of a Gannet on the flight deck of HMS Centuar.









The carrier was visiting Hong Kong at the time.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Great pictures Paul, looks like you had a good day.


----------

